# Pen kit recommendations



## medlongpens (Jul 3, 2013)

I was thinking about branching out to fountain pens.  What are some good kit to start off with? I normally buy my pen kits from woodcraft or PSI.


----------



## Bean_Counter (Jul 3, 2013)

Smitty has some good junior gent fountains


----------



## Monty (Jul 3, 2013)

Jr Gent both version 1 and 2, Jr Statesman, Baron, and many others.


----------



## longbeard (Jul 3, 2013)

Check out the vendors catalog, great people, great service.


----------



## 76winger (Jul 3, 2013)

Jr. Gent has been mentioned. Tycoon is a similar one from PSI that's good. I've also done the designer, Olympian and Apollo on the lower end of their scale. Of course there's many others, but those are ones I've done and like. 

On the higher end I've done Art Deco, Nouvea Scepter, Majestic and it's Jr. and Emperor and it's jr. and they're all great pens, but probably not what you want for your first, unless you're already doing RB versions of them.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 4, 2013)

Those are the two most expensive places to purchase kits. There are several vendors who sell the same kits a better prices. And, several IAP vendors have them also.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



medlongpens said:


> I was thinking about branching out to fountain pens.  What are some good kit to start off with? I normally buy my pen kits from woodcraft or PSI.


----------



## MTViper (Jul 4, 2013)

*Fountain Pens*

I have always loved fountain pens and turned several when I first started turning.  Unfortunately, I'm usually the only one who liked them so I've got a box full of them.  That said, my favorites are:

Churchill or Sedona from Beartooth Woods or Berea.  They also sell fine tip replacement nibs since all kits come with medium point.
Classic Elite II or Vertex Supreme from PSI.

Steve


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 4, 2013)

medlongpens said:


> I was thinking about branching out to fountain pens.  What are some good kit to start off with? I normally buy my pen kits from woodcraft or PSI.


 There are a bunch of choices depending on the size and price range you're looking for.


----------



## medlongpens (Jul 4, 2013)

I have been wanting to do the majestic from psi but that is a lot of money for a test pen. I was looking at some of the vendors on here and i mighy try one of them out. I like the jr. Gent. It was cheap and cool looking. thanks for the help.


----------



## bwftex (Jul 4, 2013)

Check out the Vail if you like the looks j.rGents. The Atrax, Virage, Sedona and Baron are also very nice and reasonably priced. I belive the Vail is exclusive to Beartooth Woods and they have the rest. They can also be found At Exotic Blanks, some in a wider range of plating's. Woodturninz has the Orion that is a lower priced kit too. I not made one but I know a guy who makes quite a few the Orion FPs. They look great and he loves them. Lau Lau Pen kits have the beautiful Retro in a FP.


----------

